

Templating sucks, here's how to fix it. - joshkehn
http://joshuakehn.com/2011/10/28/Weld-Dont-Template.html

======
andymoe
This is not good. How am I supposed to tell the fluffy bits from the classes
and id's that are supposed to be filled in with data. It's too much mental
overhead to distinguish the two quickly.

------
aaronharnly
Certainly interesting. How does it (or could it be extended to) handle these
common scenarios, I wonder?

* reusing common elements on different pages

* iteration

